# Is heel lift due to only boots or potentially bindings too?



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

If your straps are tight its not bindings.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

JaCqEeZ said:


> I have an ancient pair of boots which is probably the reasoning behind my heel lift but I am also using a size 10 boot in a medium binding and I am wondering if that could be part of the problem as well. Im pretty much going to go with some double BOA's as I can't stand tying and retying my boots.


Its the boots. They're old, worn in and your foot may have changed as you got older. I used to consistently wear a size 9.5 boot. Now I wear an 8.5. Your body changes.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

heel lift from the binding = user error, crank that shit down


----------



## Randomseed (Feb 10, 2015)

Is your heel lifting IN the boot or in the binding? 
You can feel your ankle rub the inside of the boot if its internal lift. If its the entire boot then just tighten the binding and your good to go. IMO the binding would have to be REALLY loose for the boot to actually lift.

I got double boas for the same reason but always check them after the first and second runs of the day, with mine at least the initial tighten seems good but after some runs your foot shifts around a little opening up more space that needs to be tightened up. Probably a good idea with any lacing but it really seems to make a difference with the boas.


----------



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

shits definitely cranked down. Just figured I'd ask. Going to invest in some boots soon then. 

Any suggestions on some double BOA's, $250 range would be good.


----------



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

Are thirtytwo boots generally solid?


----------



## Randomseed (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm riding flow talons and absolutely love them. Stiff but super comfortable should be right in your price point. Def recommend trying a pair on.


----------



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

Randomseed said:


> I'm riding flow talons and absolutely love them. Stiff but super comfortable should be right in your price point. Def recommend trying a pair on.


Thanks man, reading through the reviews and looks like everyone who wears em loves em.


----------



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone have experience with the DC judge boots? Unfortunately where I am at there are not many shops around for boarding gear. I called all local shops and the judge is literally the only double BOA around, so I am either going with them or ordering online. thoughts?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

read the boot faq sticky....do not do the crap shoot thing about boots....take your time and get the best fitting boot for your foot


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

do not ask anyone for boot recommendations. they don't have your feet. boots and feet both vary a lot. also, your boots are probably too big.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

JaCqEeZ said:


> Are thirtytwo boots generally solid?


yes very much so. company pretty much exists soley as a snowboard boot co. holding down the standard (with Burton and K2) for many years running. 

other decent brands to consider for fit: salomon, flow

couple others out there that can work


----------



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

jtg said:


> do not ask anyone for boot recommendations. they don't have your feet. boots and feet both vary a lot. also, your boots are probably too big.


I hear ya, I guess I was looking for suggestions on boots that are typically a good boot in general. like I mentioned before, not many board shops where Im at. Only double BOA's around are the DC Judge's and I tried em on today and loved em. Anything compared to my old boots will be a dream though. I liked the way my heel fit alot, didn't pull the trigger just yet though.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

I have been using salomon str8jkts for the past couple of years. They are boas with a second cinch down for the heels. I always get a little heel lift no matter the boot but these things are the most secure and comfortable at the same time that I have found. Ymmv


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

JaCqEeZ said:


> I hear ya, I guess I was looking for suggestions on boots that are typically a good boot in general. like I mentioned before, not many board shops where Im at. Only double BOA's around are the DC Judge's and I tried em on today and loved em. Anything compared to my old boots will be a dream though. I liked the way my heel fit alot, didn't pull the trigger just yet though.


Solomon Dialogues have been great for me. You have to wear the boots and move around in them before making your choice though. I found out that I cannot wear Burton boots at all. My instep is too tall for them and they crush the tops of my feet, causing them to fall asleep. Boots will make or break your day more than any other piece of equipment. You need to get them right.


----------

